# Cage for a Harris Hawk



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

at the moment our harries hawk's enclosure is constructed of a strong metal cage, however he is a really really nervous bird (most nervous harry i have ever met) and will on occasions fly in to the metal, only once has he cum out with a cut but still for me once is too many. so i wana change the metal cage to a strong net, the kind that london zoo have for their large avery. does any1 else have these for their birds? is the hawk guna get tangled up in it or if i have it taught enough their wont be a problem? also does any1 know where i could find sed netting? 
cheers
mike


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Why dont you make a huge averie made of wood? With a mesh front. If it is net, are you not worried about someone cutting through it and stealin him?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

if someone was set on stealing him they could get bolt cutters i think they're called to cut through the metal, either way its always going to be a risk.

got a few friends who keep birds of prey their aviaries are all the traditional wood and mesh type, i'll ask for you to see if i can find out about the netting though.

If not, and this might be a silly suggestion but is there any way of contacting london zoo via email perhaps? And asking them who they get to do it? I emailed chester zoo a couple of times a few years back and always got a reply even if i had to wait a couple of days. might be an idea?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

If you made a wooden enclosure, on the front you could have the strong mesh zoo's use for the lions and stuff.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

but wasn't the problem that the harris hawk kept flying into the sides and he was worried about injuries? the netting would prevent injuries metal bars would not. If that makes any sense?


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

no its very secure where i am so som1 stealing him isnt a problem (touch wood) i mite try london zoo, good idea. to be fair they wouldnt put it up if ther was a risk of them getting caught up. ive found heavy duty netting that is ment to keep birds out...i.e to put over fruit trees, surly this must do the same job, but just keeping the birds in rather than out


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

i've found this 

Knowle Nets: Aviary Netting

that the sort of thing you're after?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

As the bars are metel, are have gaps between them, you wouldnt face that problem if he had a large wooden averie with mesh only on one side, the front.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Can you put some pics up of your set up? How old is the bird? Have you put him down for the moult?

I fly a male Redtail. I have a large wooden mews 8'x6'x8' tall and have kept him tethered whilst he has been at hunting weight, but now I'm feeding him up he is free lofted. My mews has a large window with bars in and mesh on the outside of the bars there is no glass. It is possible that the bird cannot be free lofted, I'm not sure how mine's going to behave yet. Birds usually calm down when at a high weight going through the moult. Some birds will fly at the mesh if a cat comes into the garden.


----------



## skyfox (Feb 4, 2008)

8/5 wooden shed with the front taken out i use the plastic mesh 1/1 you can usually find this in the garden centre no more cuts and no way as harsh as metal mesh works for me


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

katie that netting is exactly what i was look for, thank you so much, just worked it all out aswel and its so cheap! i mesured the internal cage (where he is at the moment) and he really didnt like the tape mesure (told you he was nervous). his indoor enclousre works out to be just under 30quid....BARGIN!!!


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

i wouldnt if i was you !! your bird will get all caught up in it and maybe brake its claws "feet" !!!: victory:


----------



## skyfox (Feb 4, 2008)

CRAZY SNAKE DUDE listen to people that keep them i never had any problems with plastic mesh unlike some on here never kept a bird in there life


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

you talking about me ??? ive got a female harris hawk LOOK >>> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-pet-pictures/68111-my-harris-hawk-has-been.html


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

but this heavy duty mesh can be pulled very tight, surley thats better than him bashing into a metal cage?


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

have you got metal bars or wire mesh ?? if you have got bar thats ok better than any sort of mesh they can grab hold of it !! we keep ares leashed up to its perch ! it did get off a few months back and it was flying at the wire and smashed a few tail feathers !! not good if your hunting with them !!
anyways it up to you its your bird :whistling2:

laters 
SAM : victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I use an all wooden aviary with a perspex windowed door/entry but have the top of the enclosure covered with wooden batons with netting/mesh like in the link for a 'lid' use the same type of enclosure for a sparrowhawk,haris hawk and a euro eagle owl with no problems.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

crazysnakedude said:


> katie that netting is exactly what i was look for, thank you so much, just worked it all out aswel and its so cheap! i mesured the internal cage (where he is at the moment) and he really didnt like the tape mesure (told you he was nervous). his indoor enclousre works out to be just under 30quid....BARGIN!!!


If the bird is that nervous he needs a lot more manning and until he becomes steady he needs to be tethered. Only problem is that he needs to be fed up in the next month or so, which means you won't be able to fly him. When he has finished his moult you will have a really well manned hawk that will need a lot of work to regain his fitness. I have chosen to free loft my bird so he keeps some fitness and next season I'll have to do a lot of maniing.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

he has been manned soooooo much, spends most of his day on a perch with people near him. been doing this for about 3 years, he is just a very nervous bird. another reason for wanting netting is its easy to take down and clean, it isnt possible at this time to jet wash the whole thing, the whole place is immaculate except for the bars.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Then the answer is to keep the bird permanantly tethered or put it in a seclusion aviary where it can only see the sky. As I said before get some pics up and I'll see if I can suggest anything. I would not go for the netting as it could get it's talons caught and rip them off.


----------

